# Uiterlijk > Huid >  DermaFair

## Heslinga

Op 8 & 9 oktober as. komt er een evenement helemaal over de huid.
In de Jaarbeurs te Utrecht. In samenwerking met o.a. het Nationaal Huidfonds en de Vereniging van Huidtherapeuten. Kijk op www.dermafair.nl

----------

